# New Website - Please Review



## TrinityHome (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi all,

Please review my new website that is still very early, and a work in progress. Provide candid and honest feedback. For give me that there is no hyperlink...says i need to have 15 posts to include a link.

trinityhomerenovations.com

Regards,

John Hoagland


----------



## ALLproNY (Sep 4, 2009)

nice looks good


----------



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks good but its width is over 100% in firefox.

I suggest downloading FireFox and Google Chrome and Safari. This will allow you to design a website that works in all browsers.


----------



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

*Hello....*

<title>Welcome to Trinity Home Renovations</title> You should adjust this. Put keyphrases so the Search Engines know how to rank it. 

Something like:

Webster, NY Remodeler Home Remodeling Webster


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 7, 2009)

jgray152 said:


> Looks good but its width is over 100% in firefox.
> 
> I suggest downloading FireFox and Google Chrome and Safari. This will allow you to design a website that works in all browsers.


Yeah, the width is over 100% in Firefox, Chrome, and I.E.

1024 x 768 is still the most popular screen resolution. You should try to optimize it in that resolution.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice. I think your logo is fantastic. Very eye catching!


----------



## DeckMan77 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Hammer & Nail is right*



Hammer_Nail said:


> <title>Welcome to Trinity Home Renovations</title> You should adjust this. Put keyphrases so the Search Engines know how to rank it.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> Webster, NY Remodeler Home Remodeling Webster


All of your pages have the same title tags - it could hurt you in Google and Yahoo. Also would suggest adding more text describing what you have done on your kitchen page, decks page and others. Search engines aren't real happy with pages full of just images. Also wouldn't hurt to start a blog highlighting some questions you get asked or some helpful info for potential customers.

I would also suggest to get a listing in your local "Best of the Web" directory.


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*definetely needs Search Engine Optimization*

has a nice presentation, and now you should focus on being found. Type in whatever services you do, and also the regions, counties or towns you service. See how fast Service Magic or Angie's List, etc., comes up before you. Ensure to be found within the first few listings as your target goal and more traffic will come to your site. And when they find you, they will find a good image. Good luck. Brian


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

I found it kinda hard to locate pictures of your work.
You want your customers to be able to find your portfolio quick and easy. There should be a link from the home page.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't mean to pee in the water here but I think the site needs a lot of work.

The logo is nice for a Christian football team but I think not for a construction business, the pictures should be of more high-end work rather than a pretty simple kitchen and a fauxe stone chimney. It is too wide but I can see it all on my 21" screen. 

Sorry to be a negative but a little constructive criticism Hopefully will be a good thing.

Andy.


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*Website*

I thought it too could use a bit of work - why not try centering it and squeeze it down a bit.

Maybe a few more pages too.

Would be glad to help

Dave


----------



## J. Sullivan (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm going to pee in the cheerios, I think it's pretty rough. 

--

*Design
*
Number 1, it's built on standard HTML. PITA to change, update, and add to later. Consider building it on a CMS, and you instantly have a website that you don't want to strangle every time you need to make changes or add things. Plus you get built in flexiblity so your website is scalable, and grows with your business.

It's a fixed width, but it's way way way too big. Build it so that it fits on a 1024x800 resolution monitor, but won't look like junk one higher res. 

The header is a waste of space, and the image looks all stretched out. Put a clear call to action button up there that's on every page so the visitor knows exactly what to do when they want to talk to you.

It doesn't look like there is any real strategy, what do you want the visitor to do? Is this website to capture leads? Educate potential clients on your service? Differentiate yourself from the competition?

Nothing POPS! on the page, it all kinda washes in together. Use subheadings and graphics to define what's important (and what you want them to see/take action on). 

Your navigation gets lost in the page, at first I couldn't find it. Remember, your visitor can look at a million different contractors pages, completely free or charge from the comfort of their own home. What's going to make them stick around long enough on your page to make them interested in hiring you?

I'd make a separate gallery page and group the pics according to job type. With some of the words linked on the Services page and some not it looks hodge podge and confusing. 

Well done on the contact form, that's a real bright spot on your website!

--

*SEO*

Rough again. Title tag doesn't contain keywords, and you are targeting way way way way way toooooooooo many keywords. Whittle it down to two local and one broad to start off with. Find out the one's that are bringing in the most traffic and pound them away. 

Obviously, On Page SEO doesn't apply here because you have too many keywords to be effective.

Remember, the website is about the visitor, not your business. Talk more in terms of what they want and not what you can do. A couple of tweaks and you'll be well on your way to a better website.

--

Don't take any of that as a personal attack, just trying to help you make your website shine!

Any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask or PM me!

Justin


----------



## brooklynite (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks great.

If I may add my 2 cents, add some before and after pictures side by side. And if you have access to Photoshop, just make your pictures a little higher contrast and sharpen them a bit to make them look nicer.

The coupon opens slow since its PDF, you can just do it in GIF format so it opens ultra fast.


----------



## lopreste (Nov 13, 2009)

*suggestion*

looks alright, i honestly would give it about a 6 on a scale to 10 how about some
more or different pics and i would break up the writing theres no to much white space. some times less is more. not trying to be mean just honest. i know mine isn't perfect either. websites are ever changing works in progress, good for a starter site.


----------



## lopreste (Nov 13, 2009)

*you can add a link*

use the signature function


----------



## CONCRETERULES (Jul 29, 2008)

looks great


----------



## robin303 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thewoodman said:


> I found it kinda hard to locate pictures of your work.
> You want your customers to be able to find your portfolio quick and easy. There should be a link from the home page.


I agree. I like to look at a bunch of pictures. Customers love to see what you can do and what you have done in the past. Nice site.:thumbsup:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

No on pade SEO, and the Keyword stuffing trick will hurt. 
It's a start and all forward activity starts with that first step. There are some still not even taking the first step of securing their domain. Make sure you keep it regged.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey at least you had the nards to post for idea's, mine is so bad I didn't have the heart to post it for review the people I've talked to just want to scrap it. :laughing: 

I didn't think it was to bad just a bit big but what do I know. :thumbsup:

Oh what the hell, I guess I've got to spend some time in the fire.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

*Web page*

Whoops


----------



## DenverPainting (Nov 29, 2009)

The design isn't too bad, but it isn't really professional looking. 

The first thing that I noticed when I right clicked on your home page and clicked view source is that you have 100's of Meta Keywords. Search engines, such as google, yahoo, msn etc, really frown upon this. And the reason being is because you list that your website specializes in all of those services, but your don't have any text on your website that talks about all of those services. That's the difference. 

This is how google chooses how to select what website will be on the top of search engines (in basic terminology):
- Incoming links: in other words... how many websites have links that point to your website. And more importantly, how many websites (in your case construction specific websites) that link to your website. 
- Search engine optimization (SEO): This means that for every keyword that you have on your website, that you actually have text & links describing that service. And I'm NOT talking about just placing all of those keywords on each page of your website. 

Those are the two basics that you should get started on, in terms of getting a high search engine ranking... but in terms of having clients acutally click the contact button takes a little time to create persuasive content writing. 

A website should answer the questions: Why should I contact you? What makes you any different from the 10 other contractor websites I just viewed?

If you don't answer those questions, your potential clients will just go back to their search engine and click on the next competitor.


----------

